# Mardi Gras 2012 Knight Ryderz Gone Wild!



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Knight Ryderz Mardi Gras! Awesome video colanoration of Mardi grad era 2012! Please like and post! Thanks! 
YouTube - 2012 canam Rengade and Outlander 1000 Mardi Gras Style KRA


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bwahaha.

I love it!


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Pretty sure i bought my current tires from one of those guys


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice :rockn:

Hey what size tires were the 2 gades running?


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

The 1ks...Pretty sure 31 wides and 32's.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^I was thinkin I saw 31 laws, but couldn't tell for sure. I'm assuming they are running 2" lifts on both bikes....you know what kind of axles?


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

For **** sure, I would love to ride with them guys.....

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

32's has no lift, little trimming to fit em. 31's has pipe lift. Thats all! They need new tie rods, pretty sure both have gone through a few sets with the wides up front.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah I heard about the tie rods already.....those are coming before I lift it for sure. I think I've about got myself talked into throwing my 31s from the brute under the gade. Man I wish I could make a ride with yall.
-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Y'all are welcome to ride with us anytime! We are planning a trip to Timberlanes soon. I'll post in here in a week or two when we set a date.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

good vid andryiii


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Cool video!! One of these days me and the wife will make the trip to ride over there, looks like alot of fun.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I can safely assume your group is from Louisiana? 

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Yesir. Based out of St. Tammany Parish... Southeast LA


----------



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)

unless i was told wrong timberlanes has been closed down since the owner passed, but i heard someone was trying to reopen it.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

DjScrimm said:


> Yesir. Based out of St. Tammany Parish... Southeast LA


That's great. I'm originally from New Iberia. Now living up in Tyler, tx. Our riding group is plannjnh a ride to DSO in April, any chances to meet up with you guys there? 

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## bruteman92 (Nov 19, 2011)

that was one of the sickest videos ive seen in a while! where in the heck did you find that dubsteb song?? lol


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

We all going to Nationals if anyone wants to meet up y'all let us know!
Thanks for all the complements!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Great video bro!


----------



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

great vid !


----------

